# Pērk / Pārdod / Maina >  Radiodetaļas

## Farads

Ar gadiem ir iekrājušās visādas detaļas,tika lodēti visādi DIY komplekti,šis tas remontēts, patreiz nav tik daudz laika kaut ko lodēt, līdz ar to lai šīs detaļas nekļūst par vēsturi ...
visas detaļas ir jaunas

LED - diodes                                  cena
1. L-934GD       daudz                     0,07     3mm zaļa
2. L-793GD       200 pcs                  0,10      8mm zaļa
3. OSHR511P     30 PCS                              5mm dzeltena
4. OSYL511P     99 PCS                              5mm sarkana

ir vēl mikroshēmas, tranzistori, simistori, u.c. ....
māģināšu visu sarakstīt excel failā un pievienot

----------

